# ASA for 52356



## rwmmdj (Mar 24, 2014)

52356 is a new CPT for cysto,ureteroscopy,litho and stent.  The ASA crosswalk says to use 00873, extracorporeal shockwave lithotripsy, without water bath.  My instincts are telling me that it should probably be 00918 or 00862 depending on where the stone was.(see crosswalk for 52353)  Can anyone shed any light on this?
Thanks in advance,
Sherry Pate, CPC


----------



## TanyaJ (May 20, 2014)

I also am wondering the same thing. We have been changing our doctor's 00918 to 00873 because of this new code, but one of our doctors is challenging that since 00873 is extracorporeal and some of the procedures are internal laser fragmentation and removal. Any clarification would be very helpful for a reply to him.


----------



## hgolfos (May 20, 2014)

I agree that 00918 or 00862 seem more reasonable than 00873, for two reasons. 

First, the CPT code 52356 states that it is done via cystourethroscopy and makes no mention of extracorporeal shock waves.  00873 specifically states extracorporeal shock wave.

Second, the only difference in description between the codes 52353 (which crosses to 00918 and 00862) and 52356 is the insertion of the indwelling stent.

I think this is probably an ASA fail... but I don't have any official guidance on the subject.


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

The correct ASA cross for CPT 52356 would be either 00862 or 00918 since all ureteroscopy procedure codes should choose either of the ASA cross only.

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------

